# Muscat



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me the best way to drive from Dubai Marina to Muscat.
How long does it take and is there many speed cameras on the way?
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Did it in about 4 hours last year. Longer if the border at Hatta is busy. No cameras on the Omani side from memory but plenty of roundabouts..

Was glad we drove rather than flew as you need a car in Muscat as it's vey spread out


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Haven't done the trip for a while but I agree with Jumeirah Jim that it is worth doing by car. The drive once you reach the coastal road is incredibly boring (a good hour and a half to Muscat) but at least they've now introduced a central reservation barrier most of the way so there are not as many children, goats etc meandering around the road as there used to be.

I believe that there are speed cameras and they work because a friend collected 5 tickets in one go! Don't know the details though.


----------

